# Llama? Or Alpaca?



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Llama









*OR*

Alpaca









Make your choice. But choose wisely.


----------



## EmilyFay (Jan 23, 2009)

llama hands down


----------



## spacefiller (Apr 2, 2009)

I went with alpaca but the choice was not so clear cut.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Llama. So llama.


----------



## mountain5 (May 22, 2008)

Vote for change, vote sloth: http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/groups/the-sloths-rock-group/


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

steelmyhead said:


> I couldn't get past the poor photo quality of the llama... hence my new button:


Llamas are grossly under-represented in google image search. But don't think your cheap campaign tricks are going to sway the vote. We have strong support among decent, llama-fearing people who can see through the hype. Llama-folk vote based on issues, not buttons. And they demand real llama-change.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

mountain5 said:


> Vote for change, vote sloth: http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/groups/the-sloths-rock-group/


Two or three-toed?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Alpaca, but not by much.


----------



## KyleThomas (Jul 1, 2009)

Alpacas because they're slightly cuter.

I'm sorry. I'm just a shallow, shallow person.


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

Both of them will spit in your face if you get near them.


----------



## KyleThomas (Jul 1, 2009)

MaidMarian said:


> Both of them will spit in your face if you get near them.


Much like my experience with women then?

I jest, I joke, I kid.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

from Evan Almighty said:


> I like the alpaca! He spits.


My sentiments exactly!


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

The llama has a really funny face. So I picked him.


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

Llama. Their name is more interesting and their faces are far more comical and yet badass. His ears are up in the air like "yeah I aint takin' no crap from you"


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Llama. I love the fur!


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

This is a pretty difficult choice... but I guess I'll go with alpaca :yes


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Hmm the alpaca pic just disappeared. Sabotage perhaps? Anyway I voted llama. I like the name and, well I just couldn't deny its rugged handsomeness. Alpacas look too ...pruned? I mean too cute.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Did I already mention that the double L at the beginning of a word is the be all and end all of cool? Because it is.


----------



## No-Sturm-und-Drang (Jan 21, 2009)

aplacas are made of fail


----------



## KyleThomas (Jul 1, 2009)

zookeeper said:


> Did I already mention that the double L at the beginning of a word is the be all and end all of cool? Because it is.


You should visit Wales. You'd love it.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Alpaca for the win! Llamas are too boring. Just about everyone has heard of them


----------



## Micronian (Nov 11, 2004)

I voted Alpaca because it has very fine wool. However llamas are harder workers. Another cool thing about llamas is that they walk in packs and they don't care who's in their way.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

zookeeper said:


> Did I already mention that the double L at the beginning of a word is the be all and end all of cool? Because it is.


There's a funny Far Side cartoon based on that.

Anyway, I'll go with Llama as well. There's a mini 'zoo' not too far from my house, and it includes a few members of both species so I've had the chance to examine them fairly close. Haven't been spit on yet, though :b

Oh well, they're both members of the Camelidae family. Funny looking animals, all..


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Kyaa said:


> I'm easily swayed by buttons and cuteness, so I'm going with the Alpaca. The Llama had a strong campaign, but when he threatened the poor Alpacas with his 4000 tons of biochemical weapons, Llama Jong-il started losing supporters. Saying "I'm going to make sweater out of all of you" also didn't help. I also heard that Llamas create fake youtube accounts and post comments like "that﻿ alpaca is an *******" (second comment down) in their videos. I'm not trying to badmouth the llamas, it's just what I heard. I respect any strong opponent that the Alpacas have.


I think our normally strong and reserved llama candidate may have let his lust for power go to his head, which caused him to say some things which he later regretted. However, I feel that this is indicative of the passion he feels on the issues that affect llamas and camelids everywhere.

Though to be fair, that alpaca _is _kind of an *******.


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

If you vote llama, the terrorists win.


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

"Look out, there are llamas!"






Executive Producer:
JOHN GOLDSTONE & "RALPH" The Wonder Llama

Producer:
MARK FORSTATER

Assisted By:
EARL J. LLAMA
MIKE Q. LLAMA III
SY LLAMA
MERLE Z. LLAMA IX

Directed By:
40 SPECIALLY TRAINED ECUADORIAN MOUNTAIN LLAMAS
6 VENEZUELAN RED LLAMAS
142 MEXICAN WHOOPING LLAMAS
14 NORTH CHILEAN GUANACOS (CLOSELY RELATED TO THE LLAMA)
REG LLAMA OF BRIXTON
76000 BATTERY LLAMAS FROM "LLAMA-FRESH" FARMS LTD. NEAR PARAGUAY
and TERRY GILLIAM & TERRY JONES


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

I can't decide, but I just got a flier in the mail about a play called "Matthew Modine saves the Alpacas"


----------



## Madison_Rose (Feb 27, 2009)

Jamiaca? Alaska.


----------



## KyleThomas (Jul 1, 2009)

EagerMinnow84 said:


> If you vote llama, the terrorists win.


:lol


----------

